# Problems starting a HH60 Tecumseh



## Josh_CR_Iowa (Apr 3, 2009)

I’ve got an old Tecumseh HH60 that has been through a lot. Needless to say it sat for about 10years somewhat sheltered from the weather but not really. When the time came for a different engine on my tiller I thought this HH60 was the answer. I kitted the carb and cleaned the crankcase, did not mess with the timing. Next was ignition, of course no spark. After working on it for a while I decided it was the coil that was bad and I was able to swap coils from another HH60 I had. Now I have great spark, and the only issue was getting the spark timed with the piston/crank. Not having the tool that the manual says to use, I used a method that made perfect sense to me. First, I took the head off, then found what appeared to be TDC of the compression stroke. Here I laid a flat piece of bar stock over the bore and took a measurement between the bar stock and the piston (.016). Then looked up the BTDC for the engine (.080) added the .016 and set the piston .096 from the bar stock. Then set the ignition plate for when the points just start to open. Does this seem like a legitimate way to time the spark?

The reason I ask, I got the engine running once. Seemed to run just fine, adjusted the carb as described in the manual and it purred like a kitten. One thing I did not mention was that I had not gotten a muffler for it yet but it had a manifold pipe like it was once on a tractor. So I got a muffler (Tecumseh original) and installed it. Now it won’t start, I’ve gotten it to fire a couple of times, even act like it was going to take off but then dies. Anyone have an idea? Could it be the muffler? Or possibly the ignition timing?


Thanks in advance for any help,

Josh


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Ignition timing should be set by the flywheel key. Make sure it is not sheered. When you removed the head did you replace the headgasket afterwards ?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I doubt the timing is your issue, the way you set it should be fine. I would recheck to see if your still getting good spark, could be the points causing intermittent spark.

phillipmc: the older Tecumseh engines did have adjustable spark timing, but a bad flywheel key will change the timing.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You mention replacing the coil - did you also replace the points and condensor? If the point rubbing block is black, they're bad. They had a tendancy to lose a proper connection between the point arm contact and the spring, which serves as a connection to the stud.
Whenever changing points, clean the area they mount to - any grime there can effect the ground connection. The point contacts must oil free too for longer life. The condensor (capacitor) protects the points, it should always be replaced at the same time.
Paul
P.S. You're timing method took thought - hat's off to you for using your noodle with no dial-indicator available. Lining up the washer marks on the stator (the plate the coil mounts on) so it's back in the position you found it is usually good enough to get one to run - keep that in the back of your head.


----------



## Josh_CR_Iowa (Apr 3, 2009)

I was trying not to put much money into this engine so I tried it without replacing the points and condensor and was able to get good spark but that may still be the hidden issue. I'll see about picking up a set and maybe a new head gasket too. I was hoping by just removing it once I could squeak by without replacing. Thanks for the help!

Thanks for the kudos Paul, it was the only way I thought I could get the timing close. I tried using he same washer spots but it appeared to have several spots that looked like where it had been installed. Next time I take one of these apart I'll be sure to mark the current position.


----------



## rchyde04 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Sears Roto Spader HH60 Ignition Problems*

New to the forum, looking for a little help. I have an hh60 that had spark when I first tried it, then I noticed the stator was loose. I removed the flywheel and found a frayed wire from the coil. I repaired that, and set the timing and tried to start and no spark. I found the condensor had a bad wire, so I installed a new one. No spark. I attached a third wire to the points stud and as I was turning the flywheel I grounded the wire against the engine block and intermittently would get spark at the plug. I can only get spark when I move the extra wire back and forth across the block, as I turn the flywheel. Any suggestions. I have cleaned the points and adjusted the timing, checked the magnets all good. Motor is a 6hp tecumseh 143.626202. Appreciate any help.


----------

